# Coca-Cola BBQ Ribs



## Shadow

Interesting recipe for those with Smoke/Cookers:


*Barbecued Coca-cola Ribs*


4 lb Pork Ribs 
3 c Coca-Cola or Dr. Pepper 
3 c Ketchup 
1 c Packed Dark Brown Sugar 
6 tb Chili Powder 
4 tb Ground black pepper 
2 tb Dry mustard 
1 tb Ground cinnamon 

Transfer the ribs to a large non-reactive glass or ceramic dish pour 2 cups of Coca-Cola or Dr. Pepper over them. Reserve the third cup of the soda for a sauce to be made later. Let the ribs marinate, tightly covered with plastic wrap and refrigerated, overnight. About 6 1/2 hours before you plan to serve the ribs, start a fire in your smoke/cooker and begin heating a quantity of coals. 

Then turn your attention to the sauce. Pour the remaining 1 cup of soda into a blender or food processor and measure in the catsup, brown sugar, chili powder, pepper, dry mustard, and cinnamon. Mix until smooth and well blended. No need to cook this one, as least for now. 

Add some well-soaked aromatic wood such as hickory or mesquite to the glowing coals in your cooker. 

Set a pan filled with hot water in place, and smoke cook the ribs, covered at 220 to 240 degrees F. for about 3 hours. After this initial smoking, turn the ribs, slather them with the sauce, check the supply of wood and water in their respective pans, and continue cooking for another 3 hours, this time turning the ribs every 30 minutes and mopping them with sauce each time they're turned. 

By the end of the 3 hours, they should have long since reached the internal temperature of 160 to 170 degrees recommended for pork. After the last basting of the ribs, tote the remaining sauce inside and simmer in a medium-size saucepan over low heat until quite thick. Serve the gloriously gooey sauce in dipping bowls with the finished ribs.

Source: Where There's Smoke, There's Flavor by Richard Langer


----------



## Mr. H.

You left out the Mentos.


----------



## hjmick

I've used Coke many times. One of my favorites is a pork roast cooked in Coke in the slow cooker.


----------



## Shadow

I have a friend who makes a baked chicken and uses an orange soda/soy sauce marinade.  It's pretty good...I will post the recipe if I can find it.  I don't have a smoke/cooker but I may try the marinade for oven cooked ribs and see how it comes out.


----------



## boedicca

Those sound yummy!

Mr. Boe and I have a tradition of smoking ribs for the local Firemen on 4th of July.  I'm going to seriously consider this marinade for this year's batch.


----------



## Shadow

Mr. H. said:


> You left out the Mentos.



Mentos are for dessert.

Just for you 

How to Bake With Mentos:

Mentos are chewy mints with a thin candy shell and are available in a wide variety of flavors. While Mentos candies are not commonly used in baking, they can be chopped up and used in place of chocolate chips or nuts in many recipes. Bear in mind that the outer candy shell of each Mentos will melt slightly during baking and cause the food dye to spread across your baked goods.

 for Intructions to make Mentos cookies click the link

How to Bake With Mentos | eHow.com


----------



## Shadow

boedicca said:


> Those sound yummy!
> 
> Mr. Boe and I have a tradition of smoking ribs for the local Firemen on 4th of July.  I'm going to seriously consider this marinade for this year's batch.



If you do, let me know how they turn out!


----------



## boedicca

I most certainly will!

I'm thinking that we need to get a bigger smoker.  We're out growing our little old weber bullet.


----------



## Shadow

Mr. H. said:


> You left out the Mentos.



Here is another interesting one for you...could be good for 4th of July 

*Exploding Mentos Drink*


The drink in the original recipe called for whiskey, sweet vermouth, and bitters (basically a Manhattan plus diet cola), but you can make a rum and coke or whatever you like or just try the non-alcoholic version using two  ingredients:

diet cola
a Mentos candy

Exploding Mentos Drink


----------



## Mr. H.

Shadow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out the Mentos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another interesting one for you...could be good for 4th of July
> 
> *Exploding Mentos Drink*
> 
> 
> The drink in the original recipe called for whiskey, sweet vermouth, and bitters (basically a Manhattan plus diet cola), but you can make a rum and coke or whatever you like or just try the non-alcoholic version using two  ingredients:
> 
> diet cola
> a Mentos candy
> 
> Exploding Mentos Drink
Click to expand...


----------



## Shadow

*Pulled Pork Sandwich with Jack and Coke BBQ Sauce Recipe*

Ingredients:

5 to 6 pounds boneless center cut pork loin or pork shoulder (remove shoulder back fat), sliced in half at its widest
.
For the Marinade:

4 cups cola, Dr Pepper, black cherry soda, or root beer
1 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 Tablespoons cider vinegar
12 cloves garlic, chopped
1 Tablespoon Tabasco sauce
2 teaspoons celery salt

 For the Jack and Coke BBQ Sauce:

1 cup ketchup
2/3 cup cola
1/3 cup Jack Daniels Whiskey
1/4 cup Frank's Hot Sauce, or other hot sauce of your choice
2 Tablespoons honey
1 Tablespoon soy sauce
Goya Adobo seasoning or kosher salt, to taste
6 kaiser rolls
Salt and pepper

Preparation:

Combine cola, Worcestershire sauce, cider vinegar, garlic, Tabasco sauce, and celery salt in a bowl, pan, or pot large enough to hold all the pork. Add the pork, turning to be sure it is well coated, cover, and marinate in the refrigerator for 24 hours. 

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 

Combine the ketchup, cola, whiskey, hot sauce, honey, soy sauce, and adobo seasoning or salt to make the barbecue sauce. 

Place the marinated meat in a roasting pan. Cover the roasting pan with aluminum foil and cook the pork in the preheated oven for 1-1/2 hours. Pour off 2/3 of the liquid in the pan and spread the meat with the barbecue sauce and return it to the oven, uncovered, for another 1-1/2 hours. When the pork is done, it will shred easily with a fork. Test it, and if it's still a bit difficult to shred, return it to the oven for another 15 minutes and try again.

Note: This can also be made with brisket of beef. 

Recipe Source: Cooking With the Firehouse Chef by Keith Young (Berkley Pub Group)


----------



## Shadow

Here is the Chicken made with Orange soda recipe I said I would find and post earlier.


*Diet Orange Soda Chicken*


1 Pkg Chicken Breasts 

Can of diet orange soda

1/3 c soy sauce                       

Place chicken in baking dish. Pour soda and soy over top. Cover and refrigerate ( I usually only do this for a few hours). Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. baste ocassionally.


----------



## Shadow

Another interesting online recipe...

*Coca Cola Ham*


½ ham (5-6 lb.)
1 cup brown sugar
1 ½ cup Coca-Cola®
1 cup crushed pineapple (optional)

Wash ham thoroughly. Rub fat side with brown sugar. Pour Coca-Cola over ham.

Pour crushed pineapple over ham. Bake at 450 degrees for 3 hours. Makes 6
servings.

This is a great recipe and keeps the ham very moist.


-- Submitted by Carol Johnson of Turtle Lake, Wisconsin on the Coca Cola company website.


----------



## Shadow

Another from the Coca Cola website...

*Coca Cola Ginger Chicken Wings*

2 slices of ginger
12 chicken wings, just the middle section
2 tsp cooking oil
1/2 cup dark soy sauce
1 12-ounce can of Coca-Cola®

Heat a small-medium sized pot, add the oil and ginger.
When the oil is hot, brown the wings on both sides. Do this in batches if necessary.

When all the wings are browned, take out the ginger, and add the soy sauce and Coke into the pot. Bring to a boil, then turn to medium/low-medium heat andsimmer for about 30 minutes or until meat falls of the bone easily. Taste the sauce to see if it is needs more soy sauce. If not, turn heat back on high for a few minutes to let the sauce thicken. Make sure the wings are covered with the Coke/soy sauce mixture. Add more sauce according to taste. Serve.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I just got a Big Green Egg







I will be firing it up for the first time this week.  I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Shadow

*Sauteed Salmon With Sweet And Sour Coca Cola Glaze.*

(Coca Cola Website)

Makes 4 servings

1 1/2 cups Coca-Cola®
1 1/2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1 1/8 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup trimmed pearl onions, par-cooked
1/2 cup bias-cut parsnips, par-cooked
1/2 cup bias-cut carrots, par-cooked
1/4 cup snow peas, strings removed, par-cooked
1 1/4 cups white mushrooms, trimmed and sliced
1 1/4 pounds salmon fillet*, skin-on, portioned 5 ounces each
1/2 tablespoon water 1/2 teaspoon black pepper, freshly ground
1 tablespoon olive oil

Method:

1. Combine the soda, balsamic vinegar and 1/8 teaspoon of salt in a saucepan over
medium-high heat and reduce to 1/2 cup, about 20 minutes. Remove from heat.

2. Heat 1 teaspoon olive oil in a large non-stick skillet over medium heat. Add
mushrooms, 1/2 tablespoon of water and a pinch of salt. Cook just until tender, about 2-3 minutes. Add remaining vegetables and toss to combine. Remove fromheat and hold while cooking fish.

3. Season salmon fillets with remaining salt and pepper. Heat remaining olive oil in a non-stick skillet over medium heat. Place the fillets, flesh-side down into the pan. Sauté until first side is golden brown, about 5-7 minutes. Flip over to skin side. Sauté until fish is opaque, but still tender, about 5 additional minutes. Remove from heat and hold warm.

4. Place the pan with vegetables over medium-high heat and toss to reheat briefly.

Serve fillets and mixed vegetables, drizzled with glaze.


----------



## Shadow

*Cherry Cola Brownies*


Brownie 

1 box (1 lb 6.5 oz) Betty Crocker® Original Supreme brownie mix (with chocolate syrup pouch)  
1/4 cup cherry cola carbonated beverage 
1/3 cup vegetable oil 
2 eggs 
Frosting 
1/2 cup butter or margarine, softened 
3 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa 
4 cups powdered sugar 
1/3 cup cherry cola carbonated beverage 
24 maraschino cherries, if desired 



1. Heat oven to 350°F. Grease bottom only of 13x9-inch pan with cooking spray or shortening. 

2. In medium bowl, stir brownie mix, pouch of chocolate syrup, 1/4 cup cherry cola, oil and eggs until well blended. Spread in pan. Bake 28 to 30 minutes or until toothpick inserted 2 inches from sides of pan come out clean. Cool completely, about 1 hour. 

3. In large bowl, beat frosting ingredients with electric mixer on medium speed until smooth. Spread evenly over brownies. For brownies, cut into 6 rows by 4 rows. Garnish each with cherry. 


Cherry Cola Brownies Recipe from Betty Crocker


----------



## Shadow

Skull Pilot said:


> I just got a Big Green Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be firing it up for the first time this week.  I'll let you know how it goes



Very cool...how did it work ?


----------



## masquerade

Shadow said:


> I have a friend who makes a baked chicken and uses an orange soda/soy sauce marinade.  It's pretty good...I will post the recipe if I can find it.  I don't have a smoke/cooker but I may try the marinade for oven cooked ribs and see how it comes out.


Just this morning, Mr. Masquerade threw together a nice marinade to pour over our steak tips.

Ken's Italian dressing
Ketchup
Coke
Cranberry juice

We had steak marinated with this mixture, last weekend at a friends house.  It was DEEE-licious!


----------



## masquerade

boedicca said:


> I most certainly will!
> 
> I'm thinking that we need to get a bigger smoker.  We're out growing our little old weber bullet.


We are now the proud owners of our first smoker.  We've used it a couple of times.  The smell permeates the neighborhood and the meat .... mmmmmmmm!!  That's some good stuff there!


----------



## masquerade

Skull Pilot said:


> I just got a Big Green Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be firing it up for the first time this week.  I'll let you know how it goes


I just emailed my husband a link to the site.   Thanks.


----------



## Shadow

masquerade said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who makes a baked chicken and uses an orange soda/soy sauce marinade.  It's pretty good...I will post the recipe if I can find it.  I don't have a smoke/cooker but I may try the marinade for oven cooked ribs and see how it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> Just this morning, Mr. Masquerade threw together a nice marinade to pour over our steak tips.
> 
> Ken's Italian dressing
> Ketchup
> Coke
> Cranberry juice
> 
> We had steak marinated with this mixture, last weekend at a friends house.  It was DEEE-licious!
Click to expand...


I think I have everything except cranberry juice....I will put that on my grocery list right now.  I'm going to try it this weekend...thanks!


----------



## masquerade

Shadow said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who makes a baked chicken and uses an orange soda/soy sauce marinade.  It's pretty good...I will post the recipe if I can find it.  I don't have a smoke/cooker but I may try the marinade for oven cooked ribs and see how it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> Just this morning, Mr. Masquerade threw together a nice marinade to pour over our steak tips.
> 
> Ken's Italian dressing
> Ketchup
> Coke
> Cranberry juice
> 
> We had steak marinated with this mixture, last weekend at a friends house.  It was DEEE-licious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have everything except cranberry juice....I will put that on my grocery list right now.  I'm going to try it this weekend...thanks!
Click to expand...


8 oz. Ken's italian dressing
8 oz. cranberry juice
6 oz. coke
10 oz. ketchup

Mix it all up and add to tips. Let them marinade a few hours or overnight if possible.  Recipe yields enough marinade for 5 lbs of tips.


----------



## Shadow

masquerade,

I am marinating my steaks as we speak...in your cranberry juice/coke recipe. I will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## masquerade

Shadow said:


> masquerade,
> 
> I am marinating my steaks as we speak...in your cranberry juice/coke recipe. I will let you know how they turn out.


Shadow ... how did your steaks come out?


----------



## Shadow

They were really good,thanks for the recipe.  Next time I make them, I'm going to marinade them over night instead of just for a few hours though. The marinate seemed to help made them very tender.


----------



## masquerade

Shadow said:


> They were really good,thanks for the recipe.  Next time I make them, I'm going to marinade them over night instead of just for a few hours though. The marinate seemed to help made them very tender.


Tender indeed!  Just the way I love my steak!

I know this isn't a homemade marinade, but we recently ordered this through a fund-raiser and it is D-licious!

Tastefully Simple Honey Mustard Sauce


----------

